# Redundant Colon



## coderguy1939 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've downloaded information from Mayo Clinic Digestive Specialist that states that redundant colon is "a normal anatomic variation usually causing no symptoms and needs no treatment".  Whenever I see "Redundant but normal appearing colon" on my op reports I only use pre-op DX for coding purposes, because this is a normal anatomic variation that is not causing any problems.  Anyone have a different take on how this should be coded?  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Sep 5, 2008)

I usually add 751.5 just to cover my hiney


----------

